# Information on type of visa issued in india



## Kumar_78 (Jan 20, 2016)

Dear All,
Previously (before 2007) when I went to Germany for studying, German consulate in Chennai gave a D type visa, which is valid for 3 months. So after going to Germany; within the expiry of this D Visa (as given by German consulate in Chennai), I will extent either 1 or 2 yr in Germany.
But I am curious to know the current situation, since I see 'national visa' in website..is it the same kind or do consulate give 2 yrs visa directly in India?. Please inform me. 
Thanks and regards, Kumar.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Kumar_78 said:


> Dear All,
> Previously (before 2007) when I went to Germany for studying, German consulate in Chennai gave a D type visa, which is valid for 3 months. So after going to Germany; within the expiry of this D Visa (as given by German consulate in Chennai), I will extent either 1 or 2 yr in Germany.
> But I am curious to know the current situation, since I see 'national visa' in website..is it the same kind or do consulate give 2 yrs visa directly in India?. Please inform me.
> Thanks and regards, Kumar.


Any visa issued no matter where outside Germany will be valid for a maximum of 90 days and has to be converted to a residence permit within the time frame of validity (if eligible; doesn't apply to tourist visas for obvious reasons).

National visa means that it is not a Schengen visa but a visa specifically for Germany; usually in order to convert to a residence permit later on.


----------



## Kumar_78 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello Alkb:
Thanks for your reply. So if I apply for a 'National Visa', the German consulate in Chennai will provide me a 90 days D-type visa? 
Rgards, Kumar


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Kumar_78 said:


> Hello Alkb:
> Thanks for your reply. So if I apply for a 'National Visa', the German consulate in Chennai will provide me a 90 days D-type visa?
> Rgards, Kumar


You apply for a visa that fits your purpose - study, work, etc.

The visa will be valid a maximum of 90 days.


----------

